# Do you see something in this pic ??



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you see ?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I see master Yoda.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Or Sid the sloth from Ice Age.


----------



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

What is of you see

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I see snails, a few dead fish, and the kuchi loaches only .99 cents what do I when. I also see that some type of rainbow fish is a lower price.. 

oh shhhhh. I also see the harquin rasboras are only .49 cents which pet smart is that at? quick some one help me set up my bigger salt tank, so i can clean out the 30 to make it a planted tank, and get back in to aquatic plants.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Winner is fishyjoe24 yeah !!!!!!
it is normal price at 
Petsmart store # 181 4005 W Airport Fwy
Irving, TX 75062
972-255-0027
I ask them and the fish is not on sale but they sale 49 cents everyday
Go get you reward at Petsmart #181 everyone


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> The Winner is fishyjoe24 yeah !!!!!!
> it is normal price at
> Petsmart store # 181 4005 W Airport Fwy
> Irving, TX 75062
> ...


nice that's right down the road a few mins from where the TCA auction will be.. awesome.. I'll have to get my 5g turn back on. and will having a holding tank till my bigger tank is ready.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I managed to stop by the two PetSmarts in South Ft Worth (I20/Hulen area), but neither of them had any great deals. Harlequin Rasboras were $1.99 at both places, and they weren't looking very healthy at either place...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep seems to be the only place that will have them 49 cents in the 183 irving one.
they where out said they would have some this thuresday.


----------

